# michigan salmon



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

I would like to take a trip to Baldwin MC this fall for salmon. This would be my first trip up there and I was just looking to see if there was anyone that would be willing to share some knowledge with me. Anything would be appreciated best time to go, where to stay, and if there were any recommendations on a guide?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Check your PM's bud.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Key phrase for your trip hell they should make a bumper sticker out of it "turn the fish away from the wood!"


----------



## headshaker (Sep 29, 2007)

hawkinsflyfishing.com


----------

